# MS January Pheasant hunt



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

probably a couple of pies


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm bring red beans&rice with spicy sausage cut up in it. Also if anybody needs any square 4 gal pails with snap on lids(kitty liter buckets). They are great for putting shells, camping stuff and even dog food in. They also stack. I think I have a half dozen.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'll take 1-2 of those off your hands..


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

PM bear creek my brother (duckslayer221)is coming so count him in, he said it was ok to pay the $95 when he gets there he just wanted to make sure on how many birds to put out


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok here is the list of peopel that BC has recieved deposits from . We 
need to get a handle on the total hunters by Thursday so we can plan on how many birds to bring and setup for lunch etc.

updated 

LowAvenger96
Budwiser
Rich Obeshaw
gunner7848
Rook e
Fiji
tbug24
HRKPOINTINGLABS and guest
Bigcountrysg
wormdunker
Midwestfisherman
duckslayer221

Andy


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

I know some of you have started to do this but I wanted to suggest it again. If any of you can car pool that would help on the parking at the clubhouse. Normally it would be frozen this time of year and not an issue but the grass areas are extremely soft and muddy so if some of you can double up to get here it would make for a less crowded parking lot. See you on Sat.

Thanks,

Bear Creek


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'll coming down from the Rochester/Aub Hills area if anyone needs a ride


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll bring the strap just in case, wait the strap is always in my truck. If anyone wants to meet up and ride down together just let me know. I'll be leaving the Belleville, YPSI, Whitaker, Willis, Milan, Dundee area around 6am. I looked on the Hunting hours schedule legal hours start at 732am on the 6th. I figured it should take me an hour to get there. I live in Willis gotta go through Milan and dundee, Britton, Tecumseh, and Adrian to get out to Bear Creek if anyone is along the way of my route I can stop and pick ya up in the truck. Dogs are welcomed to the back seat as well.


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

I live just outside of dundee and will be driving. I can haul 2 more people and one more dog if anyone is intersted.

Call me at 734-777-8223


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

is there a list on what people are bring with as of food and drinks like i said ill bring 2 case of water and sport drinks and snacks im going to costco friday so if there anthing else let me know


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

looks like a wet start to the day:

http://www.weather.com/outlook/health/allergies/wxdetail/USMI0174?dayNum=2&from=weekend

but then the rain clears a bit

What time are we starting the festivities ?

:corkysm55


----------



## keifer225948 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey everyone, sorry about not posting I was known as kemo22 I was unable to access this username so I had to change. I droped off my deposit and will be there.. I am bringing two cheese cakes. well actually my mom is making them. looking forward to getting the shotgun out. hope I can remember how to shoot the dam thing, see you guys saturday.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

well if it rains it will be just like hunting birds all year any ways most of the fields i wanted to hunt were soaked so the birds were in fields i couldn't hunt:sad: but that meens they'll be there next year hope the rain stays away from the fields we hunt


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

As I suspected, I will be working this weekend instead of chasing pheasants with all of you. I hope all of you have a good time and seeing as how its at Bear Creek, I'm sure you will. I was looking forward to seeing those of you I haven't seen for a while and meeting those of you I haven't met as of yet but knowing that many of the members here are out of work, I will not complain about doing so and hope to get the chance to see all of you some other time. Hey Jim!! Any new pups yet??


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Buddwiser said:


> As I suspected, I will be working this weekend instead of chasing pheasants with all of you. I hope all of you have a good time and seeing as how its at Bear Creek, I'm sure you will. I was looking forward to seeing those of you I haven't seen for a while and meeting those of you I haven't met as of yet but knowing that many of the members here are out of work, I will not complain about doing so and hope to get the chance to see all of you some other time. Hey Jim!! Any new pups yet??


Dennis, will you hurry up and retire so you can come hunt with us already! :chillin: 

No new pups. Actually there won't be any new pups until later this fall at the earliest. We are planning on breeding Zoey in the fall if all goes well.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

FIJI said:


> looks like a wet start to the day:
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/health/allergies/wxdetail/USMI0174?dayNum=2&from=weekend
> 
> ...


If everyone gets there between 8:00 and 8:30 am we will get you signed in and break up into hunting groups, then off to the fields to hunt. Hopefully the weather will hold. Last I saw was chance of rain early am getting out of here late morning. But knowing MI that will change 5 more times between now and then!! See you all Sat. By the last count it looks like we have 14 hunters. I'll get with Andy tomorrow and try and post the list to make sure we haven't missed anyone.

BC


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

OK here is the latest list of people who are coming to the M-S hunt this Sat.

LowAvenger96
Budwiser (OUT)
Rich Obeshaw
gunner7848
Rook e
Fiji
tbug24
HRKPOINTINGLABS and guest
Bigcountrysg
wormdunker
Midwestfisherman
duckslayer221
Kemo22 (IN)

I show a total of 13. If I missed anyone please email me by NOON today. Otherwise you will have to call the farm this afternoon 734-429-7202. This list is what we are going with unless I hear from someone else yet today.

BC


----------



## Rook"e" (Oct 30, 2003)

Just sent you a PM.

I am stuck out of town on work and will not return in time for the hunt. Very disappointed as I was looking forward to meeting many of you for the first time. No one in my company hunts so they just don't get the level of disappointment. 

Have fun and be safe.

LH


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Bear Creek said:


> OK here is the latest list of people who are coming to the M-S hunt this Sat.
> 
> LowAvenger96
> Budwiser (OUT)
> ...


andy


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

to the mud bowl !

see y'all in a bit


:xzicon_sm


----------

